# epson 1400 sublimation ink



## tomence

hi everyone. just curious. how much is the cheapest sublimation bulk ink system for epson 1400. i mean i heard there are some chinese sub inks that are very cheap and wondering if anyone of you is using chinese inks. also what other brands are out there except sawgrass inks.


----------



## CUSTOM UK

Sawgrass has a monopoly on sublimation ink used in smaller inkjet printers. For those of us that use larger format machines, we are legally free to buy sublimation ink from other sources. Contrary to what some people may claim, ink from these other sources is of a similar,if not better quality than that available for small format machines and at a fraction of the cost.


----------



## Riderz Ready

Not to be a downer but your chances of success is low. First you are trying to find a cheap bulk system for an Epson 1400. Even the best bulk systems for small format printers do not work 50% of the time never-the-less a cheap one. Next you are tyring to find cheap ink from China. Even if you find a decent ink are you going to be able to get a color profile that will match the paper, ink and substrate so you get vibrant colors. If you are trying to do dye sub on the cheap stop before you waste a good chunk of change. If you are just starting off buy cartridges and learn the process. Although the cartridges are expensive it will be less then wasting 75% of your ink trying to unclog the bulk system and get colors correct.


----------



## merchguy

you can get cheap ones on ebay but like other posters said it may not be all you want it to be.


----------



## nealers77

_


On-line Jerseys said:



Even the best bulk systems for small format printers do not work 50% of the time never-the-less a cheap one.

Click to expand...

_Is this really true!?  You'd include the 1400 in this bracket?




On-line Jerseys said:


> _If you are just starting off buy cartridges and learn the process. Although the cartridges are expensive it will be less then wasting 75% of your ink trying to unclog the bulk system and get colors correct._


 
Can you explain more? I have a fairly standard 6 colour sublimation filled CIS reservoir linked to the cartridges in my Epson.


----------



## raygold

Hi Tomence
I joined after seeing your post, i have been using Chinese Sub ink and transfer paper for 18 months now i have never had a blockage the only thing you have to do is make sure you switch your printer on at least every second day to keep the print head free on occasion i have had to do a deep clean to get a perfect test pattern but that is after i left the printer off for a few days. I use a Epson T30 4 ink system and a Epson 1410 6 ink system the 1410 could be the same as the 1400 ?? others might know.
I get as good quality print on all substrates as Sawgrass nothing against Sawgrass but so Expensive A$700+ compared to the Chinese ink A$150 and get the same results, I would put up a URL so you can see the results i get but thats against the rules i believe. I get Vibrant true color reproduction with clean crisp lines 

Hope this helps you 
Allan


----------



## charles95405

Allan may be legal to use the chinese inks...but in the US we are not legal to use...true some skirt the legalities but for me not worth the hassle of getting ICC profiles correct. As long as I can make 100% profit, I am not really concerned with the ink costs

And as to the question..or I think it was a question...about the 1400...is that a desktop small printer...yep in Epson vocabulary it is


----------



## 328i

Has anyone here ever purchased Ink from sinoinks?


----------



## 328i

sinoinks said:


> Many good comments on its quality. You can see the customers' feedback at the following link:
> 
> Feedback reviews for sinoinks


 
Yea I saw the feedback on the site... but I prefer some feedback from people on this forum because there is no way of telling if any of the feedback on your site is Ledgit.


----------



## jtrainor56

I would rather pay $700 for ink that is proven then $150 plus $135 for shipping from an unproven ink. Feedback doesn't mean crap.... offer the ink to some reputable people on this forum that will test this ink to see if it doesn't wash out or crap up a printer and then maybe I might consider it.


----------



## tallcotton

We bought a bulk ink system for our 1400 form Conde systems about 2 years ago called ArTanium EZ Flow system. made by Sawgrass. and from what i understand they are the only maker of sublimation inks in the US. (the only one that is legal anyway.)


----------



## jgapril

I don't understand what this "LEGAL" stuff is all about. So, exactly who is the INK POLICE regarding sublimation ink. How does ANYONE have the right to tell us who we can buy from? This is all TOO confusing. If it is available to purchase, it's legal!


----------



## Riderz Ready

jgapril said:


> I don't understand what this "LEGAL" stuff is all about. So, exactly who is the INK POLICE regarding sublimation ink. How does ANYONE have the right to tell us who we can buy from? This is all TOO confusing. If it is available to purchase, it's legal!


I have asked this question before. Who is breaking the law when acquiring unlicensed ink? is it the consumer or the compnay selling it. When if the ink is a licensed ink only for wide format printers yet you buy it for a desktop. Who is breaking the law? The person selling it or the person buying it? If a person buys licensed ink from legitimate sources and resales it on eBay who is breaking the law? 

It is hard to get an answer as the Sawgrass Dye Sub Cartel does not want anyone to figure this out.


----------



## LB

I don't think there is anything such thing as "licensed" ink. Sawgrass holds some kind of patent on ink that can be put through piezo print heads. That imho would be a fight for Sawgrass and it's competitors to work out. You can bet that if I owned an Epson printer and I could get it to sublimate with cow dung I would use it, regardless of what Sawgrass thought about it. My printer, my business what I use in it. They don't have a patent on sublimation, just on an ink formula.


----------



## jgapril

Pardon my french, but who the hell is Sawgrass anyway, to tell me not to buy something. IF IT IS AVAILABLE, I AM GOING TO BUY IT, PERIOD. If it as available on ebay or amazon, TOO freakin bad. I am buying it.

This country has gotten too soft. Attorneys are worse than the NFL.


----------



## sinoinks

The law only forbids you cannot produce and sell in USA but does not say you cannot buy it from other countries.


----------



## jgapril

OK, so where can I ACTUALLY SEE this "LAW".

I don't think there is any LAW.

Just made up crap.

I bought "LEGAL" , expensive sublimation ink before, 6 colors for $ 480.00, IT WAS JUNK

I bought and am STILL buying "ILLEGAL" ink from China, and it is 10 times better than the expensive crap.


----------



## jgapril

LB said:


> I don't think there is anything such thing as "licensed" ink. Sawgrass holds some kind of patent on ink that can be put through piezo print heads. That imho would be a fight for Sawgrass and it's competitors to work out. You can bet that if I owned an Epson printer and I could get it to sublimate with cow dung I would use it, regardless of what Sawgrass thought about it. My printer, my business what I use in it. They don't have a patent on sublimation, just on an ink formula.


 
EXACTLY LB, EXACTLY. Patent on the "FORMULA", not on "INK"


----------



## jgapril

So, Mc Donalds has a "PATENT" on the "SPECIAL SAUCE" in its Big Mac, BUT if I figure out that recipe, and use it in my hamburger joint as a "SPECIAL SAUCE" that is perfectly legal. As long as I don't say "Mc Donalds Special Sauce"

tell me true, what doesn't the law, go after the drug dealers, killers, rapist, etc, NO they would rather go after the bad guys that buy ink and use it. ROFLMAO


----------



## LB

No, the law would not come after you, McDonald's would. As Sawgrass would go after a company infringing on their patent protection and again, not you, the company manufacturing and distributing the offending product.


----------



## mgparrish

LB said:


> I don't think there is anything such thing as "licensed" ink. Sawgrass holds some kind of patent on ink that can be put through piezo print heads. That imho would be a fight for Sawgrass and it's competitors to work out. You can bet that if I owned an Epson printer and I could get it to sublimate with cow dung I would use it, regardless of what Sawgrass thought about it. My printer, my business what I use in it. They don't have a patent on sublimation, just on an ink formula.


That is not correct, >42 inch printers sell "licensed" ink, this came about as a patent lawsuit settlement between Sawgrass and BASF.

Pressing Matters - Sawgrass vs TOG lawsuit

Dye Sublimation Ink: Ink Jet, Offset, Litho, Screen

"Printer Compatibility: This ink set is compatible with Mimaki, Epson, Roland, Mutoh, D-Gen, Velotex, and other printers using Piezo Electric print heads. US Sublimation Ink Jet dye sublimation ink is licensed for use on printers that are 42" or wider; therefore, it cannot be used on desktop printers."

When you mention "They don't have a patent on sublimation, just on an ink formula."

They have a patent on a specific sublimation ink formulation AND using it for heat transfer printing. If others ink doesn't infringe on the specific sublimation ink formulation then the "AND using it for heat transfer printing" claim can be severed legally as the "AND using it for heat transfer printing" is a dependent claim, and the "specific sublimation ink formulation" is an independent claim.

If you want a full breakdown on what the Sawgrass patent is, and what is isn't, you can read my post at

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/dye-sublimation/t148435.html#post884269


----------



## mgparrish

sinoinks said:


> The law only forbids you cannot produce and sell in USA but does not say you cannot buy it from other countries.


If your ink does not infringe a patent, and you are prepared to defend it, if necessary, you can produce and sell the ink in the US. But the issue of infringment can still apply to _end users_.

Patent holders in some cases can block the imports of products that infringe on patents. Epson was able to do that a while back and the ITC enforced it through US Customs. Eventually this was pulled back as a company called "Ninestar" prevailed in a patent lawsuit vs. Epson.

Michael


----------



## LB

Mike, I am not qualified to argue the merits and details of some companies patent. I am simply wanting to make the point that if I own a printer (or other machine for that matter) is my prerogative to use whatever products are available to me in the operation of that equipment. I could care less about Sawgrass's patent details.


----------



## mgparrish

LB said:


> Mike, I am not qualified to argue the merits and details of some companies patent. I am simply wanting to make the point that if I own a printer (or other machine for that matter) is my prerogative to use whatever products are available to me in the operation of that equipment. I could care less about Sawgrass's patent details.


I understand, I just wanted to clarify. If you don't understand the merits and details then you can't really be in a position to know if the ink you use are really "safe" or not. 

Technically a patent holder can go after infringing end users (not just ink resellers) if they choose, but of course this is an issue of a tarnished reputation of the patent holder, and if the cost to do so is worth it.

If the ink you use is not infringing, and you are ready to defend that stance, then you are OK. If it is infringing, then they (SG) could technically sue you personally. That is not to say they will sue you though.


I don't know if they have gone after end users before or not in court, but there was some buzz years ago about SG threatening end users with nasty letters before, however, I cannot confirm that.

Most users don't have the means to know what is in the ink, or more importantly in this case what is _not_ in ink, or if it infringes or not. So that is the real issue, it still comes down to the question of does the ink infringe or not.

Since there are 3rd parties openly selling sub inks now in the US market, and SG _seems_ to take no action against them, my speculation is that SG would likely go after the resellers first if they choose, and not the end users. But just speculation on my part.

Michael


----------



## mgparrish

jgapril said:


> OK, so where can I ACTUALLY SEE this "LAW".
> 
> I don't think there is any LAW.
> 
> Just made up crap.
> 
> I bought "LEGAL" , expensive sublimation ink before, 6 colors for $ 480.00, IT WAS JUNK
> 
> I bought and am STILL buying "ILLEGAL" ink from China, and it is 10 times better than the expensive crap.


35 U.S.C. 271 Infringement of patent. - Patent Laws


excerpt below, see the bold red text.
*35 U.S.C. 271 Infringement of patent. - Patent Laws*
*35 U.S.C. 271 Infringement of patent.*

(a) Except as otherwise provided in this title, whoever without authority makes, *uses*, offers to sell, or sells any patented invention, within the United States, *or imports* into the United States any patented invention during the term of the patent therefor, *infringes the patent*.


----------



## spiderx1

Good luck going after end user. It is not quite like pirated DVD. Where yoy buy off street corner. And every unit has an FBI warning in it. If SG does not go after mfg and dist then they are not attempting to enforce there pat. Also SG could stop the importing of this ink by going thru ICE. If they dont even do this......


----------



## mgparrish

spiderx1 said:


> Good luck going after end user. It is not quite like pirated DVD. Where yoy buy off street corner. And every unit has an FBI warning in it. If SG does not go after mfg and dist then they are not attempting to enforce there pat. Also SG could stop the importing of this ink by going thru ICE. If they dont even do this......


As I mentioned, technically they could, most likely they won't, except perhaps a threat of lawsuit in the form of a letter from an attorney, which is not expensive. A lawsuit is very expensive.

At some point _before_ a patent holder files an infringment lawsuit they are supposed to actually test the chemicals and confirm they infringe (Rule 11). To have proof for court it needs to be handled in a forensic lab staffed with teams of Ph.D. scientists.

Litigation Support Service & Consulting - Patent, Chemical Analysis, Technical | Avomeen Analytical Services

Bottom line 6 $$$ figures and up *just to get started* between lawyers and Ph.D's for the patent holder to have a basis to claim infrigment.

TOG alleged SG did something _nefarious_ in TOG vs. SG. At some point in litigation infringment must be proven, not just alleged, it starts with forensic evidence obtained from the product alleged to infringe in the beginning. This is being more and more enforced now in order to keep Patent trolls at a lesser advantage.

Very interesting reading ....

http://www.mgparrish.com/rule11.pdf 


My opinion is that SG hoped to play a game of "chicken" all along, and that it may have been clear to SG the TOG inks did not infringe from the beginning. 

These lawsuits are often a game of who has deeper pockets in most cases ... a game of attrition. 

Suing the little guy end user or a small vendor who does not represent much of a financial threat may not make much business sense due to the litigation costs.


----------



## LB

*"Suing the little guy end user or a small vendor who does not represent much of a financial threat may not make much business sense due to the litigation costs."*
Exactly and not to mention the PR nightmare they would cause.


----------



## jgapril

As I have said, I tried "expensive" ink and dirt bottom cheap ink, and sorry, you can't tell the difference, except in my pocket. And I don't have to buy it off a dirty street corner. From what I read, it is not illegal to purchase it, just use it, and once I use it how will they know?


----------



## texasjack49

jgapril said:


> I don't understand what this "LEGAL" stuff is all about. So, exactly who is the INK POLICE regarding sublimation ink. How does ANYONE have the right to tell us who we can buy from? This is all TOO confusing. If it is available to purchase, it's legal!


 Drugs such as cocaine are available to purchase but that does not make them legal. The original post is from 2009 so more clarification is available although not much has changed on the sawgrass side.


----------



## mgparrish

jgapril said:


> As I have said, I tried "expensive" ink and dirt bottom cheap ink, and sorry, you can't tell the difference, except in my pocket. And I don't have to buy it off a dirty street corner. *From what I read, it is not illegal to purchase it, just use it, and once I use it how will they know*?


From my previous post, you are providing mis-information about the law. _If_ the product is infringing a patent, and you import it, you are still infringing the patent, no different if you were using it or selling it, or if you just got a sudden urge to import it for no reason! 

Link and quote below is from "the law"

You argument in a lawsuit would be "but I'm not using it or selling it? Then why go through all the hassle and expense to import something you are not going to use or sell? You just like to collect such things as keepsakes? 

Your point "*and once I use it how will they know*?"

I agree on this ... but perhaps no one reads forum posts? 

35 U.S.C. 271 Infringement of patent. - Patent Laws 

*35 U.S.C. 271 Infringement of patent. - Patent Laws*
*35 U.S.C. 271 Infringement of patent.*

(a) Except as otherwise provided in this title, whoever without authority makes, uses, offers to sell, or sells any patented invention, within the United States, *or imports* into the United States any patented invention during the term of the patent therefor, *infringes the patent*.

"Or" in the bold blue highlight of the quote above does not mean import AND use or sell, it means you cannot import it period.


----------



## mgparrish

texasjack49 said:


> Drugs such as cocaine are available to purchase but that does not make them legal. The original post is from 2009 so more clarification is available although not much has changed on the sawgrass side.


That is a decent analogy. The differences are "who are the police that enforce?" and "what is the penalty?"


----------



## LB

What kind of printer do you have Mike?


----------



## mgparrish

LB said:


> What kind of printer do you have Mike?


I'm still waiting for the magic printer Larry that is the "be all to end all".

Epson 4880 - For Pigment art, canvas, and photo prints.
Epson WF1100 - Pigment Tshirt and sublimation.
OKI 5150 - OEM toner
OKI 5250 - Sublimation toner
KM 2530 DL - Sublimation toner
Olympus P400 - Dye sublimation photo printer (not sublimation heat transfer) 
HiTi 730 - Dye sublimation photo printer (not sublimation heat transfer)


----------



## LB

So, it looks like most of your transfer operations are via laser printer with toner. I have actually just purchased a Ricoh 3300 which will in fact use SG inks. I did consider an Epson printer with cis and generic inks. After I use the 3300 for a while and see the success (or failure) of doing sublimation, I may reconsider the printers. More than likely if I am successful with it, I will just continue with the status quo and stay with the SG inks, although it rubs against my grain to have it more or less force fed to me. I am a believer that "if it ain't broke, don't fix it". I have purchased and used non-oem inks for my Canon ipf8000 wide format printer for some time now. The quality of those inks is very good and the price is greatly reduced which allows me to be more successful, but that's another arena. Economic reasons forced me to find that source and it worked out well.


----------



## mgparrish

LB said:


> So, it looks like most of your transfer operations are via laser printer with toner. I have actually just purchased a Ricoh 3300 which will in fact use SG inks. I did consider an Epson printer with cis and generic inks. After I use the 3300 for a while and see the success (or failure) of doing sublimation, I may reconsider the printers. More than likely if I am successful with it, I will just continue with the status quo and stay with the SG inks, although it rubs against my grain to have it more or less force fed to me. I am a believer that "if it ain't broke, don't fix it". I have purchased and used non-oem inks for my Canon ipf8000 wide format printer for some time now. The quality of those inks is very good and the price is greatly reduced which allows me to be more successful, but that's another arena. Economic reasons forced me to find that source and it worked out well.


Actually I only do softgoods (mostly mousepads) with subtoner. You need to clean sub toner off hard goods and you really need up to 13 x 19 for tshirts, so my main "weapon" is ink jet sublimation.

I did some technical work for a couple different subtoner suppliers a few years back, so I ended up with a ton of subtoner to last me a long time.


----------



## subinks

Have anyone compared SG ink with Chinese ink?


----------



## tonym17

long story short.....they would go broke going after the enduser... lawyers arnt cheep

and by the way 

I have used other inks from china and they did work better than saw****s on my lil ol epson 1400

thats small talk for desktop printers..

and I see everyone talk about ICC prifiles you get with sawgrass and the driver they want you to use.. when they can match pantone let me know


----------



## mgparrish

tonym17 said:


> long story short.....they would go broke going after the enduser... lawyers arnt cheep
> 
> and by the way
> 
> I have used other inks from china and they did work better than saw****s on my lil ol epson 1400
> 
> thats small talk for desktop printers..
> 
> and I see everyone talk about ICC prifiles you get with sawgrass and the driver they want you to use.. when they can match pantone let me know


I can match _any_ pantone color that is _within_ the gamut of the sub ink being used. You can even do it without profiles, there is a better technique for _precise_ color. Profiles are mainly for bitmaps and photographs.

Here is a good source for reference ...

CMYK & RGB Color Charts - MultiRIP Sublimation, Transfers, Photograph and Direct-to-Garment Printing RIP Softwares


----------



## sharlynn

Good on you, nothing to do with Sawgrass anyway.
I use Visi-Sub ink, cost me $63/125 Ml inc post. No idea who makes in but then again I don't cars as long as it works.


----------



## sunshinegrfx

Ok.... please excuse me if this is a question already answered, or just plain silly, but how is a cis gonna know what size printer it's hooked up to?


----------



## sben763

sunshinegrfx said:


> Ok.... please excuse me if this is a question already answered, or just plain silly, but how is a cis gonna know what size printer it's hooked up to?


It doesn't. I bought sawgrass and within a few months had clog after clog used about half of the $700 in ink cleaning. No help from supplier or sawgrass. I found someone overseas selling sublimation ink. Bought some. Put in a new ciss and filled. That sub ink has not clogged and I have left sitting sometimes over 30 days. And if you cant tell the difference between either ink. I did print a target out and had my own icc profile made cost $25 to have done.


----------



## sunshinegrfx

Then the next part of that line of thought, if their corner on the market is so easy to go around, why the rabid animosity?


----------



## mgparrish

sunshinegrfx said:


> Then the next part of that line of thought, if their corner on the market is so easy to go around, why the rabid animosity?


For an experienced user it is easy to go around, for the inexperienced user they can easily buy non-SG inks, but the inks are only half of the equation, you need to have support and profiles etc. 

As far as the "rabid animosity", refer to the second half of my statement in the previous sentance, it's the "other half of the equation". 

Here is a good example ...

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/dye-sublimation/t155206.html#post924738


----------



## mgparrish

tonym17 said:


> long story short.....they would go broke going after the enduser... lawyers arnt cheep
> 
> and by the way
> 
> I have used other inks from china and they did work better than saw****s on my lil ol epson 1400
> 
> thats small talk for desktop printers..
> 
> and I see everyone talk about ICC prifiles you get with sawgrass and the driver they want you to use.. when they can match pantone let me know


Here is another resource for the color match question.

Sawgrass Europe - Working With Spot Colours


----------



## ninjawhiteboy12

can someone post or pm me a link to where they get their non sawgrass CISS system and ink?


----------



## uncletee

buy an wf 1100, 79.00 staples only four colors, get refillable carts, e-bay and your good. good luck uncletee


----------



## balata

jtrainor56 said:


> I would rather pay $700 for ink that is proven then $150 plus $135 for shipping from an unproven ink. Feedback doesn't mean crap.... offer the ink to some reputable people on this forum that will test this ink to see if it doesn't wash out or crap up a printer and then maybe I might consider it.


Curious where you get 6 liters of ink for only $700?? The sinoinks which actually don't wash out and in fact are FAR better on clogs, are $300 for 6 one liter bottles, not those tiny 100 - 200 MILLI - liter bottles.


----------



## tonym17

balata said:


> Curious where you get 6 liters of ink for only $700?? The sinoinks which actually don't wash out and in fact are FAR better on clogs, are $300 for 6 one liter bottles, not those tiny 100 - 200 MILLI - liter bottles.


you use this ink? if so how much have you used...I was going to try it


----------



## balata

tonym17 said:


> you use this ink? if so how much have you used...I was going to try it


I used it for about a year. I just closed up shop (retiring) You can see some of my shirts in the "show your stuff" thread of dye sublimation. My website is still up, but I took off the shopping cart. timeless tops dot com


----------



## MzantsiProd

balata, how can I access those sources for the sublimation inks?


----------



## balata

MzantsiProd said:


> balata, how can I access those sources for the sublimation inks?


Not sure if they will let a link go through but I'll give it a try. Seemed kind of scary ordering directly from China, but I thought the savings were worth a chance. I ordered the six colors, one liter of each, for $25 a liter, total $150. The shipping was another $150 and it showed up in about 10 days to 2 weeks. The main site with descriptions is Sinoinks'Dye Sublimation Inks
and the order page is sinoinks.ecrater.com


----------



## MzantsiProd

Thank you, balata


----------



## wenico

I have started using Chinese ink and can not tell the final results apart form the Artaniam inks that I was using previously... and they work on the same profile. The 6 litres of ink cost me the same as 125 mil of a single ink locally.
I have just had my CISS die on me yesterday and locally it will be close to $1000 to replace... from China I can get a CISS complete with ink for less than $100. It'll be here within a week to ten days.
I know where I am going for replacements.
Using aliexpress it is often free shipping.


Regards


Nicho


----------



## texasjack49

wenico said:


> I have started using Chinese ink and can not tell the final results apart form the Artaniam inks that I was using previously... and they work on the same profile. The 6 litres of ink cost me the same as 125 mil of a single ink locally.
> I have just had my CISS die on me yesterday and locally it will be close to $1000 to replace... from China I can get a CISS complete with ink for less than $100. It'll be here within a week to ten days.
> I know where I am going for replacements.
> Using aliexpress it is often free shipping.
> 
> Regards
> 
> 
> Nicho


Roy, I sent you a PM but your inbox is full and cannot receive any messages


----------



## sben763

texasjack49 said:


> Roy, I sent you a PM but your inbox is full and cannot receive any messages


If you are going to ask him about we're he gets ink. Last line. Aliexpress. In searh type sublimation.


----------



## mgparrish

sben763 said:


> If you are going to ask him about we're he gets ink. Last line. Aliexpress. In searh type sublimation.


There are many many sublimation ink vendors on Aliexpress so you cannot know the specific vendor by a simple search. Aliexpress is an online marketplace.


----------



## wenico

pm now fixed

Regards

Roy N.


----------



## wenico

Another thing I installed recently was a waste ink tank Waste Ink Kits for Epson Inkjet printers

It was not costly and very easy to install... now the waste ink goes into the tank and not into the printer... The resetter will take care of the printer later.

The waste ink tank is easily emptied.

Regards

Nicho


----------



## shade481

hi Alan, does one need to download the icc profile for the t30?


----------



## amikayla

What supplier are you using on aliexpress? there are many different inks to choose from.


----------



## GILSAN

Almost 2 years have passed since last interesting post. Anyone know of a good supplier at AliExpress of good affordable sublimation ink?


----------



## Sacman

Gilsan. I sent you a private message about a Chinese supplier.


----------



## Viper Graphics

Wade, I would like to know as well. Please share?


----------



## SymFlight

Yes I would like to know as well. I'm looking for a supplier of sublimation ink. Thanks! PM me if you prefer.


----------



## shirtman69

I just purchased a epson a1430 and a ink kit with sublimation ink from a well known chinese supplier. My issue is when printing on hi vis wear the bright yellow color my red kind of comes out orangeish not exactly red. Is this normal is there something I can do to make the colours better on hi vis stuff?
I have asked supplier to email me the ink profile but still no good


----------



## mgparrish

mark747 said:


> I just purchased a epson a1430 and a ink kit with sublimation ink from a well known chinese supplier. My issue is when printing on hi vis wear the bright yellow color my red kind of comes out orangeish not exactly red. Is this normal is there something I can do to make the colours better on hi vis stuff?
> I have asked supplier to email me the ink profile but still no good


Yes this is normal. If your base color of your garment is yellow and you apply red to it, the red blends with the yellow to create orange. 

Just like you were coloring with water colors when you were a child. Mix red + yellow you get orange. 

You are only going to get a good printed red on a white shirt.

Sublimation inks lack enough opacity to overcome this issue.

No profile in the world will fix that.


----------



## vegas75

Print a color chart onto the fabric you want to finish and find something that looks good. You can play with the colors a bit to try to get the red close.


----------



## shirtman69

Thanks for that. Im going to try a different transfer paper today and play around with some icc profiles that was sent to me


----------



## Andrew37

Can someone send me a link to that supplier from Aliexpress?


----------



## maurodc

Hello, Can I have that link? I just got a 7110 and looking for an economic way to start. I need the cis kit and some sub ink. Thanks.

Mauro


----------



## Viper Graphics

maurodc said:


> Hello, Can I have that link? I just got a 7110 and looking for an economic way to start. I need the cis kit and some sub ink. Thanks.
> 
> Mauro


Mauro, I have a 7110 and 1430 and I used to try a lot of "economical ways" to do sublimation....
That said I recommend Cobra Inks. Read up and be informed before you buy anything. Good luck

T-Shirt Forums - Search Results for cobra inks


----------



## maurodc

Thanks Larry I will buy ink from cobra. 
Is there any difference on the CIS kits sold from other sellers on ebay amazon etc? I have a local company called benjer that sells them locally for 49 dollars. "X3M CISS + Refill Set for Epson WorkForce Printers" any advice on this one?.


----------



## Viper Graphics

maurodc said:


> Thanks Larry I will buy ink from cobra.
> Is there any difference on the CIS kits sold from other sellers on ebay amazon etc? I have a local company called benjer that sells them locally for 49 dollars. "X3M CISS + Refill Set for Epson WorkForce Printers" any advice on this one?.


I'll be honest, I had bought two different CIS kits on ebay and they went in the trash with the printers and inks I bought. I don't use the CIS now (never had any luck with them) but use the refillable cartridges from Cobra. I get both the sublimation and pigmented inks and like this set up much better. Might have to fill the cartridges more often but now no worry about those freaking lines clogging up or the flow just not consistent. I'm sure it's operator headspace on my part with the CIS so your results may be better )
good luck. Hope that helps.


----------

